# Loading E-Sys Launcher PSdZ API module Failed



## starmanbl (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi,

First I want to thank all those who contribute to this forum every day, I've learned a lot here but now I'm stuck so I ask for help from you guys

I have a problem when I launch E-Sys Launcher, I get an error message:

"C:\Program Files\TokenMaster\E-Sys Launcher Premium\PSdZAPI.dll The specified procedure could not be found"

I press "Ok" and E-Sys start ok but in FDL Editor I dont see any description for CAF.
I'm able to edit only what is available in Cheat codes on right side of the panel..

E-Sys 3.27.1
E-Sys Launcher 2.5.3.108
BMW F30 2012 with NBT Retrofit

Attached is screenshoot


Any help is welcome

Best regards to all


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

starmanbl said:


> Hi,
> 
> First I want to thank all those who contribute to this forum every day, I've learned a lot here but now I'm stuck so I ask for help from you guys
> 
> ...


Try latest E-Sys Launcher Premium version 2.6.2.


----------



## starmanbl (Sep 27, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try latest E-Sys Launcher Premium version 2.6.2.


It's working now  :typing:

Once again Thank You Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

starmanbl said:


> It's working now  :typing:
> 
> Once again Thank You Shawn


:thumbup:


----------

